# starting to get angry!!!!



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

i am trying to install my *hp photosmart c3190 printer* in *mac ox leopard version 10.5* and after all the installation procedure it appears a window saying "the hpio trap monitor quit unexpectedly"

i have tried several times and it happens always the same...so guess what...as i am running a intel based mac i switched to my *winXp* partition and it works perfectly...strange isnt it?...

does someone knows something about this?

i am just getting angry with the f# quit unexpectedly messages...it happens everytime i try to install or run something...

here is the msg:.
_
Process: HPIO Trap Monitor [6505]
Path: /Library/Printers/hp/hpio/HPIO Trap Monitor.app/Contents/MacOS/HPIO Trap Monitor
Identifier: HPIO Trap Monitor
Version: ??? (???)
Code Type: X86 (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [1]

Date/Time: 2008-02-24 03:39:22.587 +0100
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.5.2 (9C31)
Report Version: 6

Exception Type: EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread: 0

Application Specific Information:
*** single-threaded process forked ***

Thread 0 Crashed:
0 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x93ebd0f9 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1833
1 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x93ebdd18 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
2 com.apple.Foundation 0x910bfb15 -[NSRunLoop(NSRunLoop) runMode:beforeDate:] + 213
3 com.apple.Foundation 0x910cbc34 -[NSRunLoop(NSRunLoop) run] + 84
4 com.hp.hpio.trapmonitor 0x00002457 main + 431
5 com.hp.hpio.trapmonitor 0x000021fa _start + 228 (crt.c:272)
6 com.hp.hpio.trapmonitor 0x00002115 start + 41

Thread 1:
0 libSystem.B.dylib 0x90dcc9e6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libSystem.B.dylib 0x90dd41dc mach_msg + 72
2 com.apple.framework.IOKit 0x953f8501 io_service_add_notification + 433
3 com.apple.framework.IOKit 0x9538578b IOServiceAddMatchingNotification + 169
4 ...PServicesInterfaceFramework	0x0007a6a9 SIAuthObjectGetKey + 123913
5 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x93ebdb5e CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 4494
6 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x93ebdd74 CFRunLoopRun + 84
7 ...PServicesInterfaceFramework	0x00079a79 SIAuthObjectGetKey + 120793
8 ...PServicesInterfaceFramework	0x00061114 SIAuthObjectGetKey + 20084
9 libSystem.B.dylib 0x90dfdc55 _pthread_start + 321
10 libSystem.B.dylib 0x90dfdb12 thread_start + 34

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
eax: 0x10004002 ebx: 0x93ebc9e7 ecx: 0xbffff3ec edx: 0x90dcc9e6
edi: 0xbffff510 esi: 0x00204198 ebp: 0xbffff9e8 esp: 0xbffff430
ss: 0x0000001f efl: 0x00000202 eip: 0x93ebd0f9 cs: 0x00000017
ds: 0x0000001f es: 0x0000001f fs: 0x00000000 gs: 0x00000037
cr2: 0xa0649440

Binary Images:
0x1000 - 0x8fff +com.hp.hpio.trapmonitor 2.0.1 (2.0.1) /Library/Printers/hp/hpio/HPIO Trap Monitor.app/Contents/MacOS/HPIO Trap Monitor
0x15000 - 0x22ff7 +com.hp.hpio.HPPmlFramework 2.4.6 (2.4.6.567) /Library/Frameworks/HPPml.framework/Versions/B/HPPml
0x2a000 - 0x2affd libmx.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libmx.A.dylib
0x3a000 - 0x3affe +com.hp.hpio.CocoaWrapper 2.4.6 (2.4.6.567) /Library/Frameworks/HPServicesInterface.framework/Resources/CocoaWrapper.bundle/Contents/MacOS/CocoaWrapper
0x5a000 - 0xa5fcb +com.hp.hpio.HPServicesInterfaceFramework 2.4.6 (2.4.6.567) /Library/Frameworks/HPServicesInterface.framework/Versions/B/HPServicesInterface
0xb4000 - 0xfb045 +libHPIOnetsnmp.5.dylib ??? (???) /Library/Frameworks/HPServicesInterface.framework/Versions/B/Libraries/libHPIOnetsnmp.5.dylib
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe2da53 dyld 96.2 (???) <7af47d3b00b2268947563c7fa8c59a07> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90034000 - 0x9003cfff com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.2.1 (2.2.1) <75b0c8d8940a8a27816961dddcac8e0f> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x90b49000 - 0x90bc0fe3 com.apple.CFNetwork 221.5 (221.5) <5474cdd7d2a8b2e8059de249c702df9e> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x90c3e000 - 0x90d76ff7 libicucore.A.dylib ??? (???) <afcea652ff2ec36885b2c81c57d06d4c> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x90dcc000 - 0x90f2bff3 libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <4899376234e55593b22fc370935f8cdf> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x90f51000 - 0x9100bfe3 com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 224.4 (224.4) <ff5007ab220908ac54b6c661e447d593> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x9105c000 - 0x91080fff libxslt.1.dylib ??? (???) <4933ddc7f6618743197aadc85b33b5ab> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x91081000 - 0x912fbfe7 com.apple.Foundation 6.5.4 (677.15) <6216196287f98a65ddb654d04d773e7b> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x91390000 - 0x9146ffff libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) <a53206274b6c2d42691f677863f379ae> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x91470000 - 0x914cdffb libstdc++.6.dylib ??? (???) <04b812dcec670daa8b7d2852ab14be60> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x91755000 - 0x9179afef com.apple.Metadata 10.5.2 (398.7) <73a6424c06effc474e699cde6883de99> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x9185f000 - 0x91b38ff3 com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 785.8 (785.8) <827c228e7d717b397cdb4941eba69553> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x91b39000 - 0x91b40ffe libbsm.dylib ??? (???) <d25c63378a5029648ffd4b4669be31bf> /usr/lib/libbsm.dylib
0x91dfb000 - 0x91e09ffd libz.1.dylib ??? (???) <5ddd8539ae2ebfd8e7cc1c57525385c7> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x91e0a000 - 0x91e20fff com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.0.0 (1.0.0) <ad0aa0252e3323d182e17f50defe56fc> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x9230c000 - 0x92310fff libmathCommon.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x93e13000 - 0x93e4afff com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.9.1 (1.9.1) <8a76e429301afe4eba1330bfeaabd9f2> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x93e4b000 - 0x93f7dfef com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.5.1 (476.10) <d5bed2688a5eea11a6dc3a3c5c17030e> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x93f7e000 - 0x94005ff7 libsqlite3.0.dylib ??? (???) <6978bbcca4277d6ae9f042beff643f7d> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.0.dylib
0x941f9000 - 0x941f9ffa com.apple.CoreServices 32 (32) <2fcc8f3bd5bbfc000b476cad8e6a3dd2> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x94222000 - 0x9424dfe7 libauto.dylib ??? (???) <42d8422dc23a18071869fdf7b5d8fab5> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x94414000 - 0x94493ff5 com.apple.SearchKit 1.2.0 (1.2.0) <277b460da86bc222785159fe77e2e2ed> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x94994000 - 0x949c3fe3 com.apple.AE 402.2 (402.2) <e01596187e91af5d48653920017b8c8e> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x94ff0000 - 0x950a2ffb libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib ??? (???) <330b0e48e67faffc8c22dfc069ca7a47> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x951bf000 - 0x9524bff7 com.apple.LaunchServices 286.5 (286.5) <33c3ae54abb276b61a99d4c764d883e2> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x95381000 - 0x9540cfff com.apple.framework.IOKit 1.5.1 (???) <a17f9f5ea7e8016a467e67349f4d3d03> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x95fd9000 - 0x961a4ff7 com.apple.security 5.0.2 (33001) <0788969ffe7961153219be10786da436> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x96532000 - 0x96539fe9 libgcc_s.1.dylib ??? (???) <f53c808e87d1184c0f9df63aef53ce0b> /usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
0x965b9000 - 0x9669aff7 libxml2.2.dylib ??? (???) <450ec38b57fb46013847cce851001a2f> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0xfffe8000 - 0xfffebfff libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0xffff0000 - 0xffff1780 libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib_

and my cmputer specifications are:. macbookpro 2.4 intel core 2 duo |256mb nvidia geeforce 8600tc_graphic memory | 2gb_ram memory...and f# 2200 euros from my pocket

thanks in advance


----------



## ehwood (Feb 24, 2008)

My first question is whether the software you mean to use is actually Leopard compatible. Did it come from a fresh download or some included CD-ROM?


----------



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

thank you very much the problem is solved!...I was using the cd that came with the printer. After visiting the hp webpage I found out that there is an updated version of the software as well as a patch to solve the problem. 

anyway is it usual to appear "quit unexpectedly" so often running app?

thanks for the help


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm glad you got your problem worked out but please use less colourful language when posting in the future. I'ved edited your thread title and replaced the same word with "angry" in the context of your post.


----------



## ehwood (Feb 24, 2008)

It's only going to be common if a given application has some kind of issue. Then it will quit like that and probably have no impact on the OS or other running apps. As for incompatible apps being common or not, they're bound to be during the transition to Leopard. Apple's made plenty of changes to the OS, so many apps will need updates to behave properly.


----------



## 68Chev396 (Feb 29, 2008)

What was the name of the file you downloaded or a link? I am having the same problem and would like to fix it.


----------



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

this is the link:.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1146341&os=219&lang=en

you download the update and it should fix the problem.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

68Chev396 said:


> What was the name of the file you downloaded or a link? I am having the same problem and would like to fix it.


Simply go to the manufactures website and download the newest drivers for your device...


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

i have had some serious trouble with printers and osx
it sucks..
but i had to do some pretty advance stuff to fix it..but i forgo what i did..
my printer was using like 90% cpu power before i fixed it..
good luck!


----------

